# رسالة الى الأخ كليمو والأخ الروح النارى ورئيس الموقع وكل المشرفين والأعضاء



## آينشتاين (25 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة وبركة من الرب الهنا يسوع المسيح إنى قد عزمتوا الرحيل وانسحب بكل هدوء من هذا الموقع الرائع جدا للأننى لم أولقى اى أهتمام او ترحيب مع انى طلبت كتير كى اخدمكم وانتم لم تسمعونى ولم تصغو اليا وقد تممت طلب اخويا الروح النارى وكم كنتوا سعيد جا جدا لما طلب منى موضوع عن اسماء الفيروسات وعلاجها وفعلا قد نفذت .*
*وقد تركت موضوع اناشدكم فية بأن تطلبوا منى اى شىء فى مجال الكمبيوتر ولم تطلبوا *
*لذا اترككم فى محبة المسيح .*
*واظل مترقب دعوتكم ليا بالرجوع والمشاركة والطلب منى بخمات اونفذها . شكرا لحسن قراءتى لموضوعى وارجو صلاوتى سلام المسيح معكم .*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*الاخ الكريم آينشتاين

بصراحة ارجو توضيح طلبك 

ما المطلوب بالظبط مننا..*


----------



## آينشتاين (25 فبراير 2010)

*يعنى تطلبوا منى اى حاجة وانا اجيبه لانى معندش موضيع اقدمها .
*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2010)

*مش شرط يا جميل تقدم مواضيع كفايه انك معانا وممكن تشارك برد او برأيك في المواضيع اللي موجوده*

*وتتواصل مع باقي اعضاء المنتدي*

*وشئ طبيعي واكيد لو حد احتاج حاجه بيكتبها في قسم الطلبات وانت ابقي جيب لو تقدر وتنزله للمنتدي*

*بس ياريت تفضل معانا ووسط اخواتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

اهلاً  بك اخي 

طبعاً الك كل الشكر ..لعرض خدماتك..

لكن عذراً لم ارى موضوعك من قبل..

واكيد بعد الاحيان تكثر الاعطال والمشاكل عند الاخوة وبالتأكيد يسعدنا  

ان نستعين بك..

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

*

عزيزى


الخدمه مش محتاجه أحد يطلب من أحد



أدخل وضع مواضيعك وأخدم


وربنا هيكون معاك


​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 فبراير 2010)

*اخي الغالي آينشتاين زي ماقال اخواتي قبل كده انت مش محتاج ان تقدم موضوعات وتنقل موضوعات من اي مكان عشان تكون عضو هنا في المنتدي لكن لو حابب تقدم حاجة للمنتدي فده من عندك وربنا هيعوض تعبك لان الخدمة مش محتاجة انك تتلقي شكر عليها بالعكس دي كل متكون خدمة بدون شكر من الناس دة احسن جدا لان اجرك هيكون من عند ربنا*


----------



## الروح النارى (27 فبراير 2010)

*أخى الحبيب آنيشتاين*
*مش عارف حضرتك مستعجل على أيه ؟*
*لما ردودك تزيد ويكون عندك مراسلة خاصة *
*أتلقى أعضاء المنتدى محتاجين ليك *
*شارك معانا فى المنتديات الأخرى حالياً*
*على فكرة فية سؤال ليك فى موضوعك *
*ياريت تجاوب *
*المسيح معاك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (27 فبراير 2010)

*أيه رأيك تكون مساعد مشرف مع كليمو*
*وتابع المواضيع لوفيها غلط فى المعلومات شاركنا فى تصحيحه*
*زى ماقلت قبل كدة مع حصولك على الرسائك الخاصة *
*انتعرف أكتر عليك *​


----------



## الروح النارى (27 فبراير 2010)

آينشتاين قال:


> *يعنى تطلبوا منى اى حاجة وانا اجيبه لانى معندش موضيع اقدمها .*


 


*أخى الحبيب آينشتاين*
*كله بوقتة*
*جاءك سؤال مطلوب الأجابة*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1908739&postcount=4​


----------



## الروح النارى (27 فبراير 2010)

أخى آنيشتاين 
عملتك موضوع ترحيب علشان اللأعضاء يتعرفوا عليك
تـــــــــــابع الترحيب ورد عليهم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1909206&postcount=1


سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك​


----------

